# DATAONE Users ONLY !!



## mohit (Sep 18, 2005)

hey mates ... if u have checked www.dataone.in then u must have come across the new website there . the new website is trying to converge all sancharnet , dataone and isdn users but the problem is I am not able to log in to the new website inorder to check my usage. I keep getting the "invalid user name/password" message. Are you guyz able to log in to the new website and check your usage and check the webmail ?? How do i check my usage and use the webmail now ??


----------



## Innocent (Sep 18, 2005)

I have never been able to access the webmail of data one and now the site doesnt even cater to dataone users(funny enough) it says "This websites offers Sancharnet customers a facility for changing password for internet accounts and viewing balance hours." (I wonder why is it called dataone.in) btw you would be able to check our usage @ this address 10.240.43.216. Better still use this tool @ www.shaplus.com. make sure to change the url to 10.240.43.216


----------



## Innocent (Sep 18, 2005)

I have never been able to access the webmail of data one and now the site doesnt even cater to dataone users(funny enough) it says "This websites offers Sancharnet customers a facility for changing password for internet accounts and viewing balance hours." (I wonder why is it called dataone.in) btw you would be able to check our usage @ this address 10.240.43.216. Better still use this tool @ www.shaplus.com. make sure to change the url to 10.240.43.216


----------



## rajas700 (Sep 18, 2005)

Goto controlpanel and then select internet option in that select privacy tab.
In under privacy tab select advanced tab and *do as in screenshort*.After u doing this login into ur account.if fail's reply.


*img336.imageshack.us/img336/9837/s8jh.th.jpg


----------



## mohit (Sep 18, 2005)

@innocent
thanks i am able to check my usage now with the link *10.240.43.216/webLogin.jsp , god knows why those fcukers had to change the website ???


----------



## mohit (Sep 18, 2005)

rajas700 said:
			
		

> Goto controlpanel and then select internet option in that select privacy tab.
> In under privacy tab select advanced tab and *do as in screenshort*.After u doing this login into ur account.if fail's reply.
> 
> 
> *img336.imageshack.us/img336/9837/s8jh.th.jpg



You are just giving me the instructions from the website dude. I have already tried it . thanx anyways but u have given the wrong instructions here , in the pic that u have posted after clicking on "Override Automatic Cookie Handling" u shud click on "PROMPT" under the first party and third party cookies.

and THIS DOES NOT WORK.

Source,
www.dataone.in


----------



## rajas700 (Sep 18, 2005)

Dude work's for me.


----------



## mohit (Sep 18, 2005)

rajas700 said:
			
		

> Dude work's for me.



u r lucky then.. but why take the pain and change your internet settings when u can access the page at a single click by going here , *10.240.43.216/webLogin.jsp  ?? this is a much better option and u can just bookmark this page forever.


----------



## rajas700 (Sep 18, 2005)

Cannot find server????


----------



## kato (Sep 18, 2005)

hey mohit i cant open the link which u gave it says :

 --Sorry, you cannot access portal because your explore is not Cookie-enabled.

-- Please set your exploreCookie-enabled, and access portal again!


----------



## rajas700 (Sep 18, 2005)

kato said:
			
		

> hey mohit i cant open the link which u gave it says :
> 
> --Sorry, you cannot access portal because your explore is not Cookie-enabled.
> 
> -- Please set your exploreCookie-enabled, and access portal again!





Goto controlpanel and then select internet option in that select privacy tab. 
In under privacy tab select advanced tab and *do as in screenshort*.After u doing this login into ur account.if fail's reply. 







*img226.imageshack.us/img226/2749/a8hx.th.jpg


----------



## kato (Sep 18, 2005)

man i got to the dataone site but it seems it says that either my id is wrong or password is wrong


----------



## mohit (Sep 19, 2005)

kato said:
			
		

> man i got to the dataone site but it seems it says that either my id is wrong or password is wrong



i checked www.dataone.in now and it seems they have reverted the old site back. everything is the same as it was before now. check it now.


----------

